# Happy Tail Syndrome ?!?!?!



## Natawnie (Jan 7, 2011)

IDK if it is actually called that, but my boy wags his tail so hard he splits it open when he hits things...

Has anybody found a way to bandage the tip of their dogs tail with a bandage that will actually last more than 30 minutes??

I've tried 
*Gauze & tape
*Rubber Cot
*Hard Plastic cot
*liquid skin

NOTHING works. He either chews it off or whatever else he can figure out. I'm afraid his poor tail will end up all scar tissue at the tip... Plus it makes a horrible mess


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Use Nu-Stock to help the hair grow back thicker. As for a bandage, try to match the coat color as closely as you can. The brighter and more contrasting the color, the more likely it is to irritate the dog. I've used bandages with Tear Mender (a leather bonding agent) and they seem to stay on well. Otherwise, you just have to correct the when they go to chew it.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I would try a cone or a soft collar with the bandage and then once its healed it might be OK. Can he get at it with a cone on?

My friends had their pups tail removed cause it was always getting infected when it was banging against stuff and not healing They felt it must be causing pain not to mention all the blood spraying everywhere when he would still be wagging it all over when it was bleeding. Might be worth asking the vet about if it continues. They took off about 5 inches and the stub (about 4 inches left) hasn't gotten infected from hitting anything...


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I know someone treated the open area with neosporin then placed pipe fitting foam around the tail. About 3" long and taped it. The then placed a soft collar around his neck so he couldn't get his tail (not the cone of shame, that stressed him out). Checked and changed it regularly until it healed. Thank goodness my boy doesn't have that issue he is a spazz. Good luck.


----------



## Natawnie (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks I'll def. try the Nu-Stock his hair is slowly growing back. Docking would be a VERY last resort... I know it must hurt him plus the mess it makes in my house...I guess I'll just keep trying all the suggestions until I find one that works...Thanks Everyone


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

nustock will do nothing but help the hair grow back but it will not fix the problem. I have a dog who has no hair the last 6" of her tail from beating it on everything. Actually just before I logged on we were cleaning the blood off our walls since she broke it open again. What you need to to be able to wrap it it pad it and allow it to heal. So what you need is some Elastikon tape, it is breathable tape but the only tape that will stick to a dog. Now it really sticks to them so when you cut it off expect some hair to come off. You also need some gauze to pad the tip of the tail then use the elastikon to tape the pad to the tail and keep it there. You also need to tape about 5-6" up the tail to hold it in place, be careful not to wrap the tape too tight or you will kill the tip of the tail. In other words do not cut off the circulation. You can help train him not to pull the tape off, I use bitter apple. Put the bandage on then spray it with bitter apple. Bitter apple only really works when it is wet or damp when it dries it does not taste bad. You may need to apply it a few times a day. If you need to leave for a while you need to put a no bite hood on the dog while you are gone. This is a must for a dog who will not leave the tail alone or it will not heal. My girl is so use to getting her tail wrapped she does not even care anymore. It will heal up but every now and again it might break back open. You want scare tissue to build up as it will act like padding so that's not a bad thing. Here is a link to get that tape and trust me it is the only thing that will stick to a dog and hold. Good luck!

Elastiant -Elastic Adhesive Bandage (2in x 2.5yds)


----------



## Pittylove82 (Sep 12, 2015)

*Split tails/ happy tail syndrome*

I know this is an old thread but this might come in handy as it is such a common issue with pits.

We had tried everything imaginable to help our male pits tail heal. It's sad to see your beloved pitbull suffering, not to mention our walls looked like a murder scene from the blood splatters from of his wagging.

Instead of trying to wrap his tail we decided to wrap our walls....yes we looked like crazy people to our friends but it is the only thing that worked.

Buy bubble wrap from the post office and tape it on your walls according to your pits tail height. The padding on the walls will not only stop the tail from splitting but will let the tail start to scab and heal. Once it healed we took the bubble wrap down.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

that's genius!
i have a friend who will appreciate this alot!
thank you.


----------

